# Mount &amp; Blade Warband - noch König werden?



## Brokensword (29. Januar 2012)

*Mount & Blade Warband - noch König werden?*

zum chilln spiel ich ab und zu das Game und heute hab ichs endlich geschafft die komplette Karte für meine Fraktion(Swadien) zu erobern. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, dass ich in der Fraktion zum König werde oder muss ich mich gegen die verschwören und meine eigene gründen?
Hat das Spiel ein wirkliches Ende oder ists endlos


----------



## Mothman (29. Januar 2012)

SO weit ich mich erinnern kann, kannst du nicht König einer bestehenden Fraktion werden. Du kannst aber ein eigenes Königreich gründen. Dazu musst du eine Stadt erobern (evtl. reicht Burg auch, weiß nicht mehr) und - wenn du in keiner Fraktion bist - gründest du damit dein Reich. Wenn du schon in einer Fraktion bist, musst du erst austreten. 

Das Ganze aber ohne Gewähr, da lange her.


----------

